
Real World Haskell – Cassandra Part 1 – Connecting to Cassandra - codygman
http://codygman.github.io/posts/2016-07-30-real-world-haskell-cassandra-pt-1-connecting.html
======
joobus
In the section "After some reflection, figured out that this issue is caused
by these libraries being in our Cabal file:", both cabal files are the exact
same (I diffed them). What changed?

~~~
codygman
The actual solution isn't modifying the cabal file here at all, it is adding
"extra-dep: true" to stack.yaml when we start using the cassandra-cql
dependency from GitHub.

I'll be updating the post again soon.

~~~
codygman
This too was wrong and the real problem was me putting "monads-tf" in my build
dependencies instead of "mtl". I got bit by using a macro on that list of "try
adding X dependency".

In any case, the original post is now updated and everything working.

